# BBT thermometer in Canada?



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where you can pick up a BBT thermometer? Are they just in the condom/tampon/pad isle of any Shoppers, London Drugs, etc? I did a search on London Drugs' web site and it comes up with 0 results. I've also looked in the regular thermometer section of several drug stores and haven't seen them there so would just like to know where to look! Thanks!


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

Bought mine at Real Canadian Superstore (aka superstore, RCSS, etc - Loblaws) in the pharmacy section. It was with all the other thermometers.
Pretty certain I've also seen them in places like shoppers, IIRC in the "family planning" aisle.
Don't discount Walmart, too - they seem to have quite a selection of general health stuff in their pharmacy section, and better prices than Shoppers and PharmaPlus.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

im not sure about up there but the walgreens one I found was actually in the baby section of the pharmacy (near baby fever thermometers) rather than in the contraceptives or pregnancy test area. Silly isnt it? it should be over near the condoms and pregnancy tests since thats why we use them....


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you, I forgot to check Superstore! I will check there this evening and if not there, I'll check the family planning isle at Shoppers (previously I had just checked their thermometer section). I don't normally shop at Wal-Mart but if the other two places come up unsuccessful for me tonight, I might just head there.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Baby section! If I am unsuccessful in other aisles, I will check that aisle too, thanks!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I had time to stop at ONE store on the way home. So, went to Superstore with my 3 year old and they were out of the BBT thermometers! ARGH! They took my name and said they would order me one though and it would be here in a couple days. Wish I would have had time to stop somewhere else but since I wasn't alone, things weren't as speedy.


----------

